# Craftsman 315.275110 Router Collet 1/2 inch



## geraldfry6279 (Nov 3, 2010)

Does any one know where I can get a 1/2 inch collet and the nut for a Craftsman plunge router #315.275110? I have the 1/4 inch but the 1/2 inch is gone. It's not available in sears parts site. :help:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Check one more time

Part number #19 listed on the site. (1/2" collet)

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...10041621/00001?blt=06&prst=0&shdMod=315275110

========



geraldfry6279 said:


> Does any one know where I can get a 1/2 inch collet and the nut for a Craftsman plunge router #315.275110? I have the 1/4 inch but the 1/2 inch is gone. It's not available in sears parts site. :help:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G’day Gerald

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## geraldfry6279 (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks! That helps for the collet nut. Still need the collet.


----------



## pinnellipee (Feb 3, 2013)

*still looking for 1/2" collet*

either ryobi or craftsman both model 3315275110 use same collet..
1/2" is still needed.


----------

